# Nox-ich



## JDM (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone ever used the stuff called NOX-ICH my marigold swordtails got Ich so Im trying It. What do you all think?
JDM


----------



## yoink (Jan 24, 2005)

I've only tried super ick cure and quick cure. Super ick cure sucks and didn't do a thing. The quick cure cleared it up very quick. Make sure to use it for about a week longer than you think you need to so that the ick won't reappear after treatment.


----------



## JDM (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll have to got to my LFS and see if I can find quick cure.
thanks for the info
JDM


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just look for something that is Malachite Green + Formalin (I believe Quick Cure is), and be sure to follow the directions carefully. If you have scaless fish (loaches, catfish, etc.), try using half the recommended dose because they're very sensitive to it.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

tetras are also sensative to meds but it should say so on the dosing instructions.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I use NOX-ICH - and I highly recommend it - it's a Malachite Green solution and it works VERY well


----------

